# Washing hands before handling fishing lures



## moelkhuntr (Mar 17, 2014)

If you wash your hands before handling lures what do you use. I've heard lemon joy and dawn but some say any dish washing soap so what is your opinion.


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 17, 2014)

I wash hands to keep sunblock and gasoline off the lures, that sort of thing.
Can't say that I take it any farther than that though, any soap will do for me.
Tim


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 19, 2014)

i use a wet wipe made for fishermen,they smell a little like licorice,cant tell you the name cuz the label wore off from rubbing around in my soft tackle box. i got them at wholesale sports outfitters,and they work really good especially after handling fish.completely eliminates any smells.i'll post the name when i find it. found it,they're called fish off.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 21, 2014)

Wet wipes are a great idea that I will have to try. Most sporting goods stores carry bio-degradable soap in convenient sizes and leakproof containers.


----------

